# testimonial



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

I wanted to share a little tale of how trusting God worked for me. After 5 years at the same job, I decided to explore moving up in my field, which unfortunately would have to be at another institution. I applied for three jobs and was interviewed for all three. I received positive feedback from the interviews, but was turned down for two.

I received an offer from one, though. But it was an unofficial one, about a month and a half ago. I've had to wait since then to be confirmed by their board. But with a conscious effort to stay close to God every day--including some days where I prayed nearly constantly (I call it "palliative prayer"--the kind you use to cure pain), I was able to get through with only one major lapse of temper (immediate apology) and some days where I accepted that I just was having a bad day. But I NEVER dropped the lifeline.

With a little reflection, I remembered back to how badly I behaved the last few times I was waiting for news on a job, or even worse how I behaved if I didn't get it. Back then, even though I "believed," my faith was almost solely in myself, and it was devastating if that/me got turned down. Knowing that God would take care of my needs--and my family's--allowed me to pay attention to and act on what was in the present, not what was looming (maybe) in the future. And yes, I did get squirrelly at times, but I didn't stay that way for very long and I actively sought help from God, including by asking Him to act through others.

Thursday night I received a call that everything is finalized, and today I visited at my new place of work. And guess what: because I accept that *I* didn't make all this happen, I am grateful rather than hyped. I had already used my faith to let go of the outcome, while also using my beliefs to hold on to what was important at the moment. Having lived through the highs and lows that accompany being inner-directed or self-seeking, and having lived through the minor bounces of a God-centered daily existence, I'll take the latter any time.

Now if the boyz and I can just get directed to some fish tomorrow!


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Without faith it is impossible to please God. God is looking for the heart in believing the gospel of grace, that Jesus Christ died for our sins and on the third day arose from the dead. This is done by faith! Not anything you do. When you believe the gospel of grace then all the promises of God concerning you take effect by faith in what God has said about you in His word. GODSPEED!


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

W-D. I know you feel good about the results of staying strong in your faith. Now for the bonus. You should also feel good knowing that through your witnessing, you helped someone else......Me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. It's not that I didn't have some fear and anxiety hanging around the edges of my life. I wasn't a "perfect Christian"... didn't just float over everything. But a friend of mine said that having faith is not indicated by never having fear, but by having the courage to rely on God (and the tools of faith) rather than give in to fear and try to self-seek my way out of it. A couple of years ago I had some bad circumstances occurring, and I decided I'd rather be tough than strong; I can be tough and rely on God for strength... strong trees can snap in the winds, while tough ones bend.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

*Thank you*

WD,
Thank you very much for your words. I'm been reading this board for years and only been a member for a short time (At least where I've been Posting).
Everyday when I do my normal browsing of threads, I skip over the "Food for the Soul" Forum. I think the devil has more of hand in it than I realize, but today I decided to browse this forum for the first time. So Let me tell whats been going on in my life and you'll understand why this thread you started has simply amazed me.

I've been working for a company for over a year. Its a good company and I have enjoyed working here, but it has been hard on me and my family because of the Drive I have to make and Hours that I have to work. With the Price of gas the drive is having a large effect on us financially. Also Pile up Cars breaking down and You can understand why I started looking for a job closer to home. Well last week I got a call from the city that I live in and I have a interview tomorrow. This job means a new begining for us, and until I read your words I was starting to get depressed about not getting the job, and frankly I wasn't a pleaseant person to be around yesterday and this morning. But I have to put it in Gods Hands like you said. I have to do my best in the interview and accept what God Chooses for me. Thank you very much for posting this thread. A weight has been lifted off me. Amzing Isn't it?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very good posts. Rememeber, God always answers our prayers. He just doesn't always give us the answer we were hoping for. Your will and his are not always the same. Keep the faith.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Well Said*

If it's meant to be it will!!!!



TXPalerider said:


> Very good posts. Rememeber, God always answers our prayers. He just doesn't always give us the answer we were hoping for. Your will and his are not always the same. Keep the faith.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Congrats on the new job! Ain't it great to know that He is in control although sometimes we don't act like it!!


----------

